# Roost/perches for Pigeons



## Line82 (May 22, 2011)

Hello all,

I'd like to get some advice if I could about perches/roosting dowels. 

I am fairly new to raising Pigeons. I have a couple pairs of Homers and a couple pairs of Swallows. I raise these birds in large parrot cages inside the house and keep the Pigeons as pets.

I have the cages set up as follows: A solid wood floor at the bottom to walk on. Halfway up, I have a 10inch-wide shelf that runs along the one side of the cage. On this shelf is where I put the nest bowl, and the Pigeons can walk back and forth on it (mimicks the width of a beam underneath a bridge they can walk on. They really love it) 

On the other side of the cage, I was thinking of running wooden dowels that I can pick up at Home Depot. I was thinking 1" diameter and another one 7/8" diameter. They would be for roosting. They are round, and I figure they would give their feet good exercise (would mimick things like telephone wires). 
I know there are 7/8inch wooden garden stakes that I could buy... They are square, however, and I don't know if that would be good for Pigeon's feet if the bird grips too tightly?

What are your thoughts on what I should use to let the birds roost? Thank you very much for the information!!


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I think the garden stake will be fine lets see what other PT members think.


----------



## Line82 (May 22, 2011)

*.*

That would be cool if the garden stakes would work out.. They are a lot cheaper than dowels and broom stick handles, and I think they would be easier to mount


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I would go with the garden stakes. Pigeons prefer flat surfaces. They don't 'grip' objects and food with their feet like other birds.


----------



## Line82 (May 22, 2011)

Sounds good, that makes sense. 
The garden stakes are square, about 7/8inch wide. 
I was just thinking about this.. do you think it would be good to have 1 garden stake, and 1 round dowel? I have room to run 2 perches in the cage without compromising flying room.


----------



## Line82 (May 22, 2011)

..Or just go with 2 garden stakes? I just recently have seen pictures of birds in a Poultry catalog in an article about Bumblefoot. I definitely do not wish that on any bird.
The article stated how differnet sizes or shaped perches would prevent this. 
Maybe the article got me worried over nothing, I'm not even sure if Pigeons fall victim to this too often..


----------



## Line82 (May 22, 2011)

Msfreebird - beautiful loft pictures!


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Line82 said:


> ..Or just go with 2 garden stakes? I just recently have seen pictures of birds in a Poultry catalog in an article about *Bumblefoot.* I definitely do not wish that on any bird.
> The article stated how differnet *sizes or shaped perches would prevent this.*
> Maybe the article got me worried over nothing, I'm not even sure if Pigeons fall victim to this too often..


So if different sized or shaped perches prevent bumblefoot why would you suggest to go with 2 garden stakes? Would it not be better to have the variety and go with 1 stake and 1 round dowel?

I do not think that it is too common in pigeons as they are not perching all day like some birds tend to but to be on the safe side I would go with different sized and shaped perches


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

The more their foot is spread out, the more comfortable it is for them. The square stake is flat (for their foot) with an edge to hold onto. Large dowels would be fine (closet type for hanging your clothes). I use platforms, 2X4's, 1X6 and 1X8 boards in my lofts, and 2-3" diameter branches in my flight cages.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Line82 said:


> Msfreebird - beautiful loft pictures!


Thank you


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Most pigeons prefer a flat perch, like your shelf. You could add a garden stake or dowel or whatever for a change for them, but I wouldn't add too many, as a flat perch or shelf is more comfortable and more natural for them. They can perch without having to grip it all night. Also, sometimes they even like to lay down on them and cover their feet.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Having different sized perches isn't what will prevent bumble foot. Having very smooth perches, without rough wood or splinters can. Bumble foot is generally caused by an injury to the foot, which gets infected from bacteria entering a cut or sore. Or scraping their feet on rough surfaces, which can cause a sore or cut. Make sure that all places they stand or perch are smooth can help to avoid the condition. So whatever you use, make sure to sand it down well.
__________________________________________________________________ 

Bumblefoot results from injury or abrasion to the lower surface of the foot, which allows for the intro-duction of staphylococcus bacteria. Lesions can occur on toes, hocks and the pads of the feet. Bumble¬foot is a chronic disease that if left untreated can result in a 50 percent mortality rate. 
Staphylococcus bacteria are present wherever there are chickens. Infection occurs when a rough perch, splinter, wire floor, or a heavy bird’s jump from a perch more than 18 inches off the floor causes a small break in the skin, allowing bacteria to enter. Improper litter management can also cause skin irritation and skin breaks that allow staph bacteria into the wound 
http://extension.unh.edu/resources/files/Resource000779_Rep800.pdf


----------



## Line82 (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the responses everyone! There is a lot of great information that I've learned. And thanks for the clarification of Bumblefoot. 
It seems like I can do-away with the round perches and go ahead and just use the square garden stakes. I think that's what I'll do. But instead of using 2 garden stakes, I'll use just 1 of them going across. But for the 2nd perch, I found 1"X3" wood that I'll mount going across at a different height instead. That way, there will be differently-sized flat surfaces for the pigeons to roost/lay on. Including the 10inch wide shelf that is already in there, there will be 3 different areas the pair of birds can pick from to use.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sounds perfect!


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

Sounds like you have it figured out. For future reference, just think about what kind of surfaces rock doves, the ancestors of all of our pigeon breeds, prefer. They were native to rocky cliffs. Therefore, flat surfaces. Even today their feral relatives generally choose city buildings, bridges, and barns as their resting and nesting habitat. Again, flat surfaces. Good luck.

Jim


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Line82 said:


> Thank you for the responses everyone! There is a lot of great information that I've learned. And thanks for the clarification of Bumblefoot.
> It seems like I can do-away with the round perches and go ahead and just use the square garden stakes. I think that's what I'll do. But instead of using 2 garden stakes, I'll use just 1 of them going across. But for the 2nd perch, I found 1"X3" wood that I'll mount going across at a different height instead. That way, there will be differently-sized flat surfaces for the pigeons to roost/lay on. Including the 10inch wide shelf that is already in there, there will be 3 different areas the pair of birds can pick from to use.


That will work


----------

